# Continued fox attempt...



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

This litter is agouti tan buck crossed back to a chinchilla doe.
Not exactly sure what we have yet but the litter is buck heavy again :roll:


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

make sure u keep those dark ones just in case! sarah- i havnt even started my fox plan yet, it is weird how similar our mouse plans are, i remember on the first forum seeing your plans and being like DOH, but its all good, at this rate we can help each other, i'm considering putting one of my hobby foxes into the mix but i dunno if it'll just take longer to get the type back in and if its worth it. ian was thinking we might have the wrong based chinchillas for the job?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You need chinchilla x black tan. This will produce agouti tans carrying black and chinchilla genes. Then you breed the agouti tans together to get a black fox (I think it's 1 in 16 chance from memory). That's because you're working with more than one gene because you need the baby to inherit black AND chinchilla from each parent. If you don't get a fox, keep trying and remate the parents.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

That one of the far left looks a little runty poor thing.

Good luck with your future fox plans


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

excellent, thanks cait, well i now have enough gals and guys of both so hopefully with a bit of that 1 in 16 luck on my side :roll:

would it make a difference to add an established 'black fox' into the breeding programme?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You'd get there quicker if you had one, yes, but if you're trying to make show quality black foxes then don't add in anything but an exhibition quality black fox or you will do more damage than good. Stick to show lines all the way and it will happen eventually. Hopefully the first black fox that you produce is a buck so you can produce more pretty quickly


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Im determined not to add any pet line into my fox breeding even though i have a couple by fluke.

Ive kept all of the 1st generation agouti litters and put them back to black tan, chinchilla and agouti to agouti and will then be working from the resulting litters. Its going to be a long term project this :roll:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Since you need both genes you'd be better off doing agouti tan x agouti tan (from black tan x chinchilla mating) and not bothering putting back to black tan and chinchilla. When you have a black tan x chinchilla litter keep the best buck and all the does (as long as they're all nice and big and healthy and there aren't too many for mum to handle that is!). Then when they're old enough mate the buck back to all of his sisters. That will get you the best results and fastest...


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

They look stunning!


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

I did keep the best buck and all 4 does that were in the litter. One doe has just been put back to the Buck but the others im outcrossing a little at the start and using other black tan x chin pairings to add into the mix so theres not too much inbreeding right from the start.
Im not too worried about quick results just quality.


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Little ones have grown up just an ickle bit so heres an update

7 days old



























Seems we have 2 agoutis and 3 lighter agouti/chin sort of colour all in fox.
However, true to form with my litters theres 2 does and 3bucks :roll:

This one made me chuckle

"Im Off!"


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

aww doing a runner lol


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

gd luck wi you fox plans!


----------

